# Tricolor Litter



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

here is a litter of 2 tricolor parents
all 7 babys are tricolor
and they are born on 10-11-2011

greetings jacob

here are the pics


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty tri's!


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

awee one has a little heart!


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

These are SO stunning! Wish I could get hold of them here in England


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks sablepanther


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks moustress
you have some nice mice to


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty bunch!


----------

